# Doxa Headcount!!!



## Mozzkee2 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hello Doxa Nation!!! Let's get a headcount of "current" Doxa owners!!1b-)b-)b-)


----------



## Doug507 (Dec 3, 2006)

One guy with one 750 Sharkhunter here.


----------



## jslocki (Jan 20, 2011)

I have three
750t Pro
750t Pro GMT
1200t Pro - which i just gave to my dad so he's a doxaholic now too!
I have my eye out for an 800ti Sharkie....


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

1 guy, 7 DOXA watches. One more, and I can outfit an octopus! :-d


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

1 gal & 1 guy with 3 Doxa's (1x SUB, 2x Vintage)


----------



## chaserolls (Jul 27, 2007)

1 guy, one 1200T sharkhunter. 

might pick up another in the very near future


----------



## dstb (Jun 22, 2010)

1200T Pro DWL and 4000T Pro.


----------



## kuya (Dec 5, 2007)

750 GMT Sharkie, 5000 Pro


----------



## CityMorgue (Jun 30, 2009)

1 guy, 7 watches with 2 more on the way.


----------



## cop414 (Feb 13, 2009)

One guy here, one 1000T pro, soon to be joined by a 1200T pro in the near future... hopefully.


----------



## msa6712 (Oct 1, 2006)

Down to 5...all 300's...
3-Pro
1-SR
1-SH

and that's after selling off several of the "newer" models including 250's, 300's, 600's, 600 TG's, 750's, 1000's and 5000's over the course of the past decade. My collection tastes seem to be gearing toward just the 300 range of watches and focusing on vintage for the most part.


----------



## Steve Tracy (Oct 23, 2006)

I sold my SUB 300T Professional 2002 Re-issue to buy the below SUB 1200T Professional DWL:










I have several other vintage non-SUB Doxa watches as well and I'm very excited to get a SUB 1200T NUMA on my wrist when they come out!

I'm adding my recently acquired vintage SUB 300T as well:


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

First DOXA, expected FedEx delivery tomorrow -- a 1200T Searambler. (Figured it's close enough to be counted as "current" owner, but will edit this post tomorrow to make it official.)

Looking forward rocking mine on the wrist.

EDIT: Officially rocking the Searambler on the wrist today and almost: got into several traffic accidents, got accused of being autism when failing to pay attention to others, and lost all sense of time staring at a watch. 

Best,


----------



## sfglenrock (Aug 29, 2008)

One guy. One vintage Doxa 300T Pro. One cool watch. Unfortunately, still missing One vintage BOR bracelet.


----------



## zepp21 (Feb 4, 2010)

One new doxaholic here. 750t sharkhunter with many more in the future.


----------



## 7Pines (Jun 28, 2007)

One dude very new to Doxa ownership - I'm the proud owner of a 1200T pro.
I LOVE THIS WATCH!!!!
Dan


----------



## TheWalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

One guy, one 1000T Pro (PA).

Want another doxa though - 1200T Sharkhunter would be great. A vintage 300T Sharkhunter would be even better!


----------



## b2s (Nov 25, 2006)

Count me in for another Doxaholic :-!

Still have Vintage 300T Pro, 750TGMT Blue, DWL Pro, 5000TCOSC Sharky yes, I bought 2 of them and this time it is a keeper. 

Gave to Bro, 600TDS, Wedding gift to my buddy 300T RI Pro

Gone but not forgetten, 750TCOCS Pro, 750TSharky, 750TSR (2 wish I have kept one), 750TCaribbean SH, 5000TCOSC Sharky, 1000TCOSC DS, 600T TG Pro 40th, 1000T TUSA


----------



## subpro300 (Feb 2, 2007)

2 reeditions + 5 vintages

(-> see signature)


----------



## NMGE17 (Feb 9, 2006)

1 Guy with 1 Doxa in the collection (however I have to admit my wife pinches it and wears it a lot too!).

Nigel


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

Mine:

750T Searambler
600T Searambler
1923 Jugendstil

The wife's

200T Nymph
Grafic (vintage)


----------



## Graeme (Feb 11, 2006)

Still have my 2

300t re-issue
750t Caribbean


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

600T "Dirk Pitt".

heb


----------



## skinnydippingdiver (Jun 22, 2009)

1 dude, 1 800Ti Pro.


----------



## Henry T (Feb 9, 2006)

I've got two. 

600T Professional. I put it on an Omega mesh here.









On its original bracelet









On an orange NATO









750T Caribbean


----------



## MonroeA (Oct 25, 2008)

My 5000t Sharkie


----------



## emgee (Feb 12, 2006)

Me and my 600T (awaiting NUMA!) and a 70's day/date dress watch. Had lots in the past, sadly now all gone


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2006)

Only one for me at this time


----------



## cougar19 (Apr 5, 2010)

1 1200T Searambler
2 800Ti Professionals
1 750T GMT Divingstar
1 1200T NUMA (ordered)


----------



## TomK (Feb 2, 2009)

I have 5: 600 T Graph Pro, 600T Graph Sharkhunter, 1000T Sharkhunter (not for much longer - heading out soon), 5000T Pro and 5000T Carribean. LOVE THEM ALL!!!


----------



## the2ster (Jun 28, 2007)

dirk pitt edition


----------



## the2ster (Jun 28, 2007)

5000T Caribbean


----------



## Steven Dorfman (Feb 14, 2006)

A bunch

Steve


----------



## Deacon211 (Oct 24, 2009)

1 800Ti
1 4000T

Both Pros.

Deacon


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

My SUB 5000T Sharkhunter (sold my 5000T Pro to buy it) and my Ultraspeed.

Still waiting on the 4000T Sharkhunter Sapphire. Also, if the price gets low enough, perhaps a 750T GMT Caribbean. Finally, if my wife gets her certification in the spring, possibly a Seamaid or Coraline.

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## guan (Nov 18, 2007)

1 X 750T Searambler
1 X 750T GMT Professional
1 X 750T GMT Caribbean
1 X 1000T COSC Divingstar


----------



## dozzer (Jan 24, 2009)

1200T Pro, 5000T Carib and a wristalarm from the 70s


----------



## Tonyh (Feb 11, 2006)

Just one a 600 DP

Tonyh


----------



## mrpete (Dec 13, 2006)

Just got my 1000T pro in the mail Monday, WOW. Thanks to HTF1 (his photo).


----------



## domino (Feb 26, 2008)

One 750T Pro here -


----------



## mahler (May 14, 2007)

Count me in for a 750T Sharkhunter Clive Cussler Edition


----------



## jstawasz (Feb 8, 2007)

One guy and the five Doxas listed on my signature. 

Joe


----------



## ivan_seawolf (Sep 25, 2008)

One Doxa in my collection...the heavily used 1000T Project Aware 06/92


















this is my friends another Project Aware (and he also bought his son-in-law one for passing his OWD course)
























and one little sea-snail who could use a Doxa..


----------



## ericfeuer (Feb 8, 2007)

only one here..


----------



## Alas (Feb 8, 2007)

5 been and gone but still hanging on to the 750T Divingstar COSC.
Alasdair


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Alas said:


> 5 been and gone but still hanging on to the 750T Divingstar COSC.
> Alasdair


Alasdair, good to see you still around from time to time my good friend :-! I hope you have been well.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

My first DOXA, a SUB 1200T, came to California all the way from the other side. I've owned many watches, but this is the first time I've ever assigned the name "The Perfect Watch for Me" to a watch. From its size to its look to its build quality, this truly is a perfect watch _for me_. The other watch that I thought might have come close to "The Perfect Watch for Me" was a 2007 Datejust. The DOXA, however, not only comes much closer to bearing this title, it nails it.



















Best,


----------



## Alas (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi Jason
Just can't seem to kick this Doxa habit. Just think you've beaten it and then you lapse. 
There should be a Doxa Anonymous group where we could admit our addicton and talk about it openly. Oops wait a minute - that would be here. LOL
Hope you and the family are well. 
Cheers
Alasdair


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

5000 Sharky and 1200 Pro here.. a few others have come and gone.


----------



## 24thMED (Jun 11, 2009)

Just me and my 4... see signature...


----------



## Still Ticking (Nov 24, 2007)

Waiting for number seven.

Kerry P


----------



## crazysurfkid (Sep 2, 2008)

1 guy and 1 RE 300t sharky :-(


----------



## Ffolkes (Nov 11, 2010)

One guy, one Doxa 750T. Pro, of course... (it's my first Doxa).
I'll post a pic as soon as possible.


----------



## mbakes (Nov 29, 2006)

I've been out of the watch game for a couple of years. Here is my return:










Now I need to find another Mil Sharky to replace the one I should never have sold.


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Ffolkes said:


> One guy, one Doxa 750T. Pro, of course... (it's my first Doxa).
> I'll post a pic as soon as possible.


Welcome to the Doxa Forum!! Nice to have you here, Ffolkes. Stick around and show us some pictures of that lovely 750T Pro. That watch is regarded by many as being near perfect


----------



## PITCH_pro (Jun 26, 2009)

one SUB750T Professional that gets worn everyday and i would be included with those who agree that it is near perfect!


----------



## DocRandy (Mar 9, 2007)

Several come and gone:
The ones I no longer have and miss:
1200 Pro
1200 DWL
GMT Carib
T-Graph Pro, and Divingstar
750 Caribbean
750 CaRRibbean double RR COSC and regular - wish I kept these babies















750 PRO - Still Have the VICTORY. Now I need an ORANGE DOXA 
5000t Pro
Currently have:
T-Graph Pro 2005
750 Searambler


----------



## KXL (Jan 12, 2008)

I have the 2005 3 register T-Graph.


----------



## mmcleaning (Dec 11, 2008)

I have a 600T pro, and love it!


----------



## Crow1962 (Mar 3, 2009)

I only have one, my 1200 DWL #8/99.


----------



## Rick Iverson (Oct 26, 2009)

I have three pristine U.S. Divers Sub 300T Professionals, one of which I bought new in 1973.


----------



## lilreddivinghood (Apr 17, 2008)

Happy with 25 ...heres a few......


----------



## fink (Aug 23, 2007)

1 x 1200T Pro
1x 600T-Graph 2005 edition Pro


----------



## Londonboy (Oct 23, 2007)

Just the two in my sig. A 750 Mil Sharky and a 750 Searambler.


----------



## JRiippi (Nov 4, 2009)

So far, Vintage 300T Pro pre Aqua Lung, Vintage 300T Sharky w/Aqua Lung,Vintage 300T Searambler w/ synchron and Aqua Lung, Vintage 300T w/ sharkhunter printed on Searambler dial, Reissue 300T Divingstar, DWL Pro 1200 Number 70, and waiting by the mailbox for the Numa Edition.  Still looking for a vintage 300T Divingstar.


----------



## bottom of the ninth (Feb 14, 2008)

One guy here with 4
1200 Searambler
1000 TUSA
800ti Sharkie
600t Pro


----------



## ladizha (Dec 14, 2009)

One 1200 Sharkhunter


----------



## lomco (Jan 16, 2011)

Recently joined the Doxa Family,

Doxa Sub 600 T-Graph Sharkhunter (Thanks Beitau)
Doxa Sub 750T Caribbean (Thanks Mark)
Doxa Sub 750T Military Sharkhunter (Thanks Larry)
Doxa Sub 300T Reissue Sharkhunter (Thanks Bill B)
Doxa Sub 300T Vintage Searambler Aqualung (Thanks Bill)
Doxa Sub 1200T Searambler (Wife, Doxa S.A.)


----------



## mg1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Happy new owner of a Sub 5000T Pro. Can't wait for an orange Isofrane strap.


----------



## snootydog (Sep 15, 2007)

Just the one....750T. 







-Andy.


----------



## Uber (Feb 12, 2010)

Adding my head.... and today's new addition to the fold


----------



## Swan (Oct 3, 2007)

I'll always have my 750 'Rambler. (w/GMT bracelet)


----------



## MaleBox (Jun 15, 2010)

Count me in please......


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

^^ MaleBox, when need to see some closer pics of that bezel. The WABI on it *LOOKS SWEET* IMHO


----------



## squashbear (Jul 11, 2006)

Another owner here (not been around the forum much over the last 18 months due to work pressures), but count me in for a 750 Caribbean in the UK....









Adrian


----------



## crazyfist (Jan 2, 2011)

My bling bling :-d


----------



## EMVAMPYRE (Aug 21, 2007)

Just 1, my Sub 1000T COSC Sharkie....


----------



## Andreass (Sep 3, 2010)

And one more, 750T Sharkhunter...


----------



## topale (Feb 10, 2011)

One Doxa here, Sub 1000T Sharkhunter


----------



## davidwhitford (Feb 6, 2009)

Mozzkee2 said:


> Hello Doxa Nation!!! Let's get a headcount of "current" Doxa owners!!1b-)b-)b-)


Got nine, so thats enought for an octapus plus one. [email protected]


----------



## gwidener350z (Aug 20, 2010)

Proud owner of a 5000t Profesional


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

OK, I'll play along. Here's my Doxa head count....

T-Graph Searambler (40th anniversary)









T-Graph Sharkhunter (40th anniversary)









T-Graph Sharkhunter (2005)









5000T Sharkhunter









750T Pro









750T Sharkhunter


----------



## smalls (Jun 9, 2008)




----------



## Ginner (Feb 8, 2008)

Add me to the 'head count' - 
5000T Pro
1000T Pro
750T Sharky
recently sold a TUSA 
looking seriously at the 4000T Pro


----------



## Uber (Feb 12, 2010)

Ginner said:


> Add me to the 'head count' -
> 5000T Pro
> 1000T Pro
> 750T Sharky
> ...


don't be sad.... it is getting looked after like a spoiled child and getting plenty of attention


----------



## Jeje3325 (Oct 28, 2008)

One more in the Doxa family
5000T Sharky here


----------



## JohnBB (Feb 12, 2011)

Just Received my new SUB1000T Pro (Project Aware)...Very pleased and happy to be a Doxa owner for the first time.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

I think this is about the state of the collection now although the DWL is missing from this photo........ Hmmmmmm, guess I'm still a Doxaholic...


----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm down to only one, for now: SUB 1200T Searambler










If Doxa ever puts white-only hands in the 1200T Sharkhunter, I may add that to the collection.

Rob


----------



## jmoors (Feb 13, 2006)

I have several.


----------



## ffernand (Jul 28, 2010)

Count me in!.......My *first* post and wish to thank all members for fantastic information and discussions.....love my 1200T Searambler!


----------



## JohnBB (Feb 12, 2011)

Owher of Doxa SUB 1000T "Project Aware" 85/92


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

ffernand said:


> Count me in!.......My *first* post and wish to thank all members for fantastic information and discussions.....love my 1200T Searambler!


Great first choice. That is a beautiful watch. A big congrats, and I hope it is not your last. :-!


----------



## RALaustin (Jul 22, 2008)

6 and one on order at present, consisting of a 600t Sharkhunter, 2 600t Professionals, a 600t Divingstar, a 300t Re-Issue Professional, a 750t Caribbbean and a 1200t NUMA on order. 

I could be perfectly happy with just Doxa and Rolex in the collection and have toyed with going that route, but then I think about my Kobolds and then something catches my eye and then ..... I find myself with almost 30 watches ??????????????


----------



## Bill J (Jul 18, 2006)

I have a Sharkhunter 750T and a Professional 750T, love them!


----------



## MaleBox (Jun 15, 2010)

Jason71 said:


> ^^ MaleBox, when need to see some closer pics of that bezel. The WABI on it *LOOKS SWEET* IMHO


Sorry?? What's WABI means??

I just e-mail Doxa asking for a new bezel for this one... Should I go or not to get the new bezel?? 

Will take a closer picture tomorrow for now... here it is


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

MaleBox said:


> Sorry?? What's WABI means??
> 
> I just e-mail Doxa asking for a new bezel for this one... Should I go or not to get the new bezel??
> 
> Will take a closer picture tomorrow for now... here it is


*W*orn *A*nd *B*roken *I*n. -- WABI

Personally, I like the worn look. I wouldn't replace it. You might touch-up the orange bezel numbers with some Testor's model paint, but I wouldn't do anything else to it. A worn Doxa is a good looking Doxa IMHO. :-!


----------



## jimmyatlas123 (Sep 15, 2010)

One happy owner of 3 Doxa watches.
Sub 1000T Mil-Pro
Sub 750T TUSA
Sub 600T Clive Cussler
No More $ now....


----------



## Freelance (Sep 25, 2009)

TWO, but looking to add 750 GMT and/or 800Ti.

1200T Professional
Sub 300 SeaRambler


----------



## MaleBox (Jun 15, 2010)

Jason71 said:


> *W*orn *A*nd *B*roken *I*n. -- WABI
> 
> Personally, I like the worn look. I wouldn't replace it. You might touch-up the orange bezel numbers with some Testor's model paint, but I wouldn't do anything else to it. A worn Doxa is a good looking Doxa IMHO. :-!


Yes!! Thanks a lot for your advice!!!

Actually the WABI makes me feel comfortable wearing it. I could play with my dog or wash my car without worry to scratch the watch cos it's WABI.
I scratched my Seamaster's bezel months ago and kick the dog unconsciously (makes me feel guilty after that) and scratched my Sammy crystal when i wash my car.
But when I'm wearing my DOXA... I feel free.

Now I'm looking for GMT Sharkhunter. Wish I could get a "MINTY" Doxa for my next purchase.
I pass several that listed @WUS. It's difficult to get Doxa to Indonesia.

Regards


----------



## Colorado45 (Mar 27, 2010)

I started with the 1200T DWL, 79/99! Love it and it's my daily wear. It stands out above everyone elses watch in a room. I just wish DOXA could figure out how to engrave the Bezel deeper to keep the paint on the dial!!!

I have ordered the 5000T COSC Pro, can't wait to get it!!


----------



## Dimitris (Jul 3, 2007)

A 750T GMT Pro.










And a Whiteshark.










I've owned a 300T Re-issue Seahunter.

Regards
Dimitris


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Colorado45 said:


> I started with the 1200T DWL, 79/99! Love it and it's my daily wear. It stands out above everyone elses watch in a room. *I just wish DOXA could figure out how to engrave the Bezel deeper to keep the paint on the dial!!!
> *
> I have ordered the 5000T COSC Pro, can't wait to get it!!


That has been one of my gripes as well. That is one of the features of the vintages that I own, that I *REALLY* like. You can have the bezel refinished multiple times over the years, and the bezel numbers are plenty deep to still accept paint :-!


----------



## outatime (Oct 14, 2009)

NOS Vintage Blue Dial 
Vintage SUB 200T Coralline
USD SUB 300T Sharkhunter
SUB 750T Pro
SUB 1000T Mil Pro
SUB 1200T Pro


----------



## 7Pines (Jun 28, 2007)

1200T Pro #35 checkin' in! b-):-!


----------



## SharkMan77 (Dec 30, 2010)

My first one, a SUB 750T GMT Sharkie!


----------



## niklasd (May 17, 2008)

Got a 750T Clive Cussler, love it!


----------



## Chris S. (Mar 10, 2006)

My one and only 1000t Pro.....But would like to add a 750 Sharky


----------



## waldii (Aug 8, 2010)

1000T Caribbean
1200T Pro








waiting for - 5000T Sharkhunter


----------



## widerberg (Dec 12, 2008)

1 Guy with 1 Doxa Aquaman on the way. Should be here next week!

Bo


----------



## ttomczak (May 11, 2008)

A 300-T reissue Seahunter


----------



## guzzilla (Nov 19, 2009)

I got a 5000T and she has a 200T ^^


----------



## cop414 (Feb 13, 2009)

1000 Pro and 1200 Pro here!b-)


----------



## Kansas (Feb 13, 2011)

lilreddivinghood said:


> Happy with 25 ...heres a few......


Holy smokes, great collection!


----------



## tward (Feb 23, 2009)

1000T MilPro


----------



## Ffolkes (Nov 11, 2010)

Jason71 said:


> Welcome to the Doxa Forum!! Nice to have you here, Ffolkes. Stick around and show us some pictures of that lovely 750T Pro. That watch is regarded by many as being near perfect


Thank you, Jason71.
"...as soon as possible" means two months later. I'm sorry.
These are the pics of my 750T Profesional. I love this watch, I purchased it in December 2010, and since then, the Omega 2254 is sleeping in its box.

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Ffolkes (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm sorry for the pics, I used my BB... and I'm quite bad photographer!


----------

